# Sanatorium J - Germany



## UrbanX (Nov 11, 2012)

Visited With Priority 7, and CovertUrbex, thanks go to Priority 7 for finding it! 







Front Door, note the dome camera...





Front door from inside  















Stairs & Stairs:





Up on the roof…





In the roof, check out that light, phworr! 





Operating Theatre 1:





Operating theatre 2:















Tuck Shop:








































Cheers For Looking!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome stuff there dude! Loving the attic with the light beam!


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 11, 2012)

Interesting place and great images.


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 11, 2012)

*Splendid stuff...*


----------



## Lucky Pants (Nov 12, 2012)

Great report and pics as always dude .


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice find,amazing building,great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carlh (Nov 12, 2012)

nice work, as always!


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 12, 2012)

What a find!

Love it


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 12, 2012)

Em_Ux said:


> What a find!
> 
> Love it



Thank you! 
Blimey its been too long! Great to see you back in here Em!


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice... these TB sanatoria are so alike it's hard to tell them apart. Did you see Beelitz on that Mark gatiss horror doco the other night?

Yeah... nice light and nice shots bud.


----------



## chapmand (Nov 12, 2012)

nice stuff, what a great find!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 12, 2012)

VERY nice!


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 12, 2012)

Got to love Urbex in europe !!


----------



## peterc4 (Nov 15, 2012)

great find interesting, well done


----------



## Nobody. (Nov 15, 2012)

wow the bread is expensive there ???


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 15, 2012)

Nobody. said:


> wow the bread is expensive there ???



I know! Double the price of beer!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 15, 2012)

In Ukraine:
Vodka and beer is cheaper than water!


----------



## Nobody. (Nov 16, 2012)

Here also Bier is cheaper than water if you know where to look for it but next time your about I will show you my favourite dive bars here


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 16, 2012)

Nobody. said:


> Here also Bier is cheaper than water if you know where to look for it but next time your about I will show you my favourite dive bars here



Yeah man! Sorry I missed them last time,
Looked like you had a better night than
We did! You are an essential guide. I have a wicked photo of all of us after that meal! Can't wait to get back out your way bud!


----------

